# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Clairity's WILD Technique!

## Clairity

First some background, I have been LDing since 1998 and have discovered that 99&#37; of my LDs are from WILDS.. I rarely DILD (i.e., I'm already in a dream and suddenly realize "hey.. I'm dreaming!").  

With the above in mind, I came up with the following WILD technique.

I have PM'd this technique to members who asked how I WILD and they found it helpful.. so I've decided to take the plunge and post my technique so that it might help others.  Enjoy!

**************************************************  **************************************

I find that I can only WILD after sleeping at least 3 to 4 hours.  I have yet to WILD after 6+ hours (though I've read that it works well for others).  I  also have yet to have an LD from an afternoon nap.. though there are some who do.  

I wake up around 3:30 am***. For WILDs to work for me, I must *physically get out of bed* and I stay up only long enough to go to the bathroom and move to my living couch.  If I stay up too long.. I get TOO awake and then it takes me FOREVER to get back to sleep.  The longer it takes me to get to sleep.. the greater the chance that I will simply fall asleep or give up altogether. 

I go to sleep on the living room couch for my WILD attempt as I find that leaving the bedroom (and my husband's movement and occasional snoring) is simply necessary (plus it lets my subconscious know that I am serious about my intentions).

For those of you who can't move to a couch, different room, etc. what I have done is to *change the position that I sleep in my bed*.   For example, sleep sideways across your bed or sleep facing the opposite direction.  Since you're not sleeping the way you normally do.. you should sleep lighter (less deeply) and therefore you should have a greater chance of mind awake/body asleep.

I ensure that I am not too warm or too cold. This includes wearing socks as I find that making sure my "feet" are warm is helpful (I don't know why).

I put in my earplugs**** to ensure that I'm not disturbed by any "external" sounds and I dim the lights or, if I want perfect darkness, I put on a sleep mask*****. I then lay face up on the couch (arms at my sides).

I begin by mentally repeating the following protection mantra: "My mind, my body, my soul and my spirit are protected by pure white light. May only those of pure white light come near me, may only those of pure white light touch me."  I realize that some feel that there is nothing that can harm you astrally.. but this mantra comforts me.

I then close my eyes and, for at least five minutes, repeat "I am dreaming, this is all a dream" or "I will realize that I am dreaming and I will roll out of my body" or "Am I dreaming.. am I dreaming now?", etc. 

Next I relax my eyes and my body by slowing my breathing. I mentally talk to my subconscious asking for its help with realizing when I am dreaming so that I can become lucid.  I ask for help in reminding me to do reality checks and for help remaining within the dream until I wish for it to end and for help in remembering my experiences.

As to how long it takes for my body to "fall asleep".. that varies wildly.. sometimes 20 minutes.. sometime 40.. sometimes never.  I wish I knew so I could figure out when it's just not going to happen so I could just give up for the morning and go to sleep!

For me the hardest part of WILDING is keeping my mind occupied on things that won't keep me wide awake (worries, projects, etc.) but on things that are not so boring I fall asleep!

To help keep your mind on mundane things instead of things that will keep you awake.. try counting "1-I'm dreaming, 2-I'm dreaming, etc." or use what I call the *alphabet method*: 

I'll think of the letter "a", then picture my picking an apple from a tree (or simply picture an apple), think of the letter "b", then picture a balloon floating on the wind (or simply picture a balloon), etc. until "z" and then start at "a" again picturing something different.

I also sometimes try to envision/daydream something *tactile*.. such as horseback riding.. i.e., feeling the reins in my hands, the wind on my face, my legs gripping the saddle, etc. Heck now that I type this, I think next time I'll envision myself playing jacks (throwing the jacks on the ground, tossing the ball in the air, scooping up a jack or jacks and then catching the ball). 

I continue doing the above while slowly breathing until my mind starts to drift and I try to think/direct it back to only positive thoughts. 

NOTE: I think it's ok if your mind wanders as long as every so often you bring it back to lucid dreaming. You also want to say to yourself, "I am dreaming.. this is all a dream" while becoming involved with the daydream.. this way hopefully you will realize you're dreaming if your mind falls asleep along with your body. 

HINT:  I also realize that my body will TEST me to see if I'm awake.. my arm will itch or my leg will want to move, etc.  The thing is to IGNORE all these sensations.. even keep your eyes still if possible!! If you react to the sensations or move in any way.. your body will know that you are NOT asleep!  If you can remain in one position and breathe steadily as though you were indeed asleep, you will TRICK your body to actually going to sleep while you are still aware!

If all goes well (and I don't just fall asleep), I feel a familiar "shift/falling" sensation (which alerts me that my body is falling asleep while my mind is still awake). I wait until I feel it ONCE MORE and, though I seem to fall asleep, I immediately sense that I'm dreaming and I do a reality check (be it plugging my nose and seeing if I can breathe or looking at my watch twice and seeing if the time changes).  

If the reality checks fail, I'll slip into lucid dream.

NOTE: Sometimes after feeling the "shift".. I will simply roll over and stand up as I just KNOW that I'm lucid.  I can't recall if I open my lucid eyes or see "through" my eyelids.  I do know that if I wait TOO long, the shift window closes and I can't stand up/become lucid.  Once I feel the shift TWICE.. I attempt to stand up or do a reality check whether I feel like I'm lucid or not (as it may just be that I'm having a false awakening)!

When I say "attempt to stand up" what I mean is that, since your "physical" body is paralyzed (hopefully) .. try rolling your body to the right or left and standing up. It will feel as though you are actually rolling your physical body.. but it will only be your astral/dream body that will be rolling.

BIG P.S.:  Since you are waking up so much earlier than normal and because there is a good chance that you could slip into normal dreams or simply fall back asleep, *you need to write down your lucid dream* *as soon as it ends* because if you wait, it's possible that you may not remember most of it!

**************************************************  **************************************

I hope my technique answers some of your questions!  Please use what you want and ignore the rest!

Below are some items that I use but I am in no way affiliated with any of these companies.. I just like their product!

* If you're married (or have to share quarters) and, if you can afford it..(and you think "vibrations" would wake you).. I highly recommend getting an "Invisible Clock".  This small clock can be set to vibrate or beep or both.  There are three vibration levels and you can set up to 12 alarms! I often use the vibration setting on the highest level, wrap the small clock in a face towel and simply  lay the clock so that it's pressed against my body.  The vibration isn't "jarring" and another plus to a vibrating clock is that it doesn't disturb anyone else when it goes off (not even my husband who is laying right next to me)!  Below is one of the websites that sell the Invisible Clock: http://www.buddhasplace.com/Merchant2/merc...ory_Code=Clocks

** I highly recommend "Joe's earplugs" (http://www.joesearplugs.com).  They're cheap but more than that they're COMFORTABLE and they work.  You can also go to Target, Walgreens, Eckerds, etc. and get some ear plugs by "Mack's".  They are made of foam and are shaped like small cylinders.

*** I also recommend "Hearos Deeps Sleep System" as it's a very comfortable eye mask and has an "eyes open, total blackout effect" (i.e., there is no fabric touching your eyes yet if you open them your still in darkness). You can purchase them online http://earplugstore.stores.yahoo.net/hedeslsy.html) or I found mine at Walgreens.

Here's wishing you all lucid dreams!!
.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

::D:  Your way of pulling off a WILD is very cool, Clairity, and very easy. Although, if I'm going to try it, I'd have to stay in my room, seeing as my parents would freak if they found me asleep on the couch. Then I'd have to explain why I did it...Bleh.  ::?:  Anyways, the 3 to 4 hrs is MUCH better for me and my sleep schedule. The only thing is I'm not sure what I could do to alert my subcon that I want to LD. And seeing as I don't want to steal your way of relaxing ans mental preperation, I think I'll try to create my own mantra, and think of Pokemon names in alphabetical order. (ex. A=Abra, B=Bulbasaur, C=Camerupt, ect.) I'm a Pokefreak, I know.... ::rolleyes::  

Anyways, thanks for the tips!! ::dancingcow::  ::dancingcow::  ::dancingcow::

----------


## Kromoh

loved the touch you added to the description. this for sure will help many people out

about being confident and mentally "happy" (to put it that way) is something people end up forgetting as time passes


really nice Clairi  ::D: 

(by the way, try going to the sauna before a WILD attempt, and do it just as you go to sleep.. it helps incredibly :O)

----------


## Clairity

Snowy Egypt and Kromoh, I appreciate the positive feedback!  Thanks so much!!

Snowy Egypt, I totally understand staying in your room.. you can't really try for a WILD if you're worried about your parents freaking out!  (and if pokeman works for you.. go for it!!)  ::D: 

Kromoh, oooh a sauna!  I bet you are soooo relaxed.. but by the time I went somewhere that had a sauna and then drove home...  
.

----------


## Clairity

Snowy Egypt, if you can't move to a couch, different room, etc. what I have done is to *change the position that I sleep in my bed*.   For example, sleep sideways across your bed or sleep facing the opposite direction.  Since you're not sleeping the way you normally do.. you should sleep lighter (less deeply) and therefore you should have a greater chance of mind awake/body asleep.

Maybe this will work for you as well!
.

----------


## Moonbeam

Thanks for the tips Clairity.  Since DILD is so unrelibable, I have figured for a while that I need to learn to WILD.  It is very hard for me.  I usually just stay awake, or just go to sleep.  Rarely I will have  a DILd then, but I'd like a more reliable method.

----------


## Oneironaught

> ...*change the position that I sleep in my bed*. For example, sleep sideways across your bed or sleep facing the opposite direction. Since you're not sleeping the way you normally do.. you should sleep lighter (less deeply) and therefore you should have a greater chance of mind awake/body asleep.
> 
> Maybe this will work for you as well!
> .



I'm "pretty good" at WILD. It doesn't work for me as often as I like but it is one of the more successful methods for me. I like your tip about changing sleeping position. I will definitely try that. Thanks.

----------


## Clairity

Moonbeam, I hope you find some or all of what I've written helpful!

Here's wishing you a successful WILD!
.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Clarity, i forgot to post my results this morning, sorry, i tried your technique, i tell you what, it worked wonders for me, i managed to get a bit further into SP, this is the second time i've ever been able to do this, thanks alot, i got bored after a while of being numb so i just moved. It worked though  ::D:  Thanks!

----------


## Clairity

> I like your tip about changing sleeping position. I will definitely try that. Thanks.



Please let me know if it works for you!





> Clarity, i forgot to post my results this morning, sorry, i tried your technique, i tell you what, it worked wonders for me, i managed to get a bit further into SP, this is the second time i've ever been able to do this, thanks alot, i got bored after a while of being numb so i just moved. It worked though  Thanks!



I'm so glad!  With practice.. you should progress further and finally into lucidity!  

Thanks for letting me know how it went!
.

----------


## Goldney

The changing postitions and alphabet method sound interesting. I'll be sure to practice them when I'm not so busy.

----------


## Clairity

> The changing postitions and alphabet method sound interesting. I'll be sure to practice them when I'm not so busy.



Thanks and please let me know if they help in any way!
.

----------


## Goldney

I'll try and remember to do them tonight. I'll also try the shorter sleeping time.

----------


## Clairity

First some background, I have been LDing since 1998 and have discovered that 99% of my LDs are from WILDS.. I rarely DILD (i.e., I'm already in a dream and suddenly realize "hey.. I'm dreaming!").  

With the above in mind, I came up with the following WILD technique.

I have PM'd this technique to members who asked how I WILD and they found it helpful.. so I've decided to take the plunge and post my technique so that it might help others.  Enjoy!

**************************************************  *************

I find that I can only WILD after sleeping at least 3 to 4 hours.  I have yet to WILD after 6+ hours (though I've read that it works well for others).  I  also have yet to have an LD from an afternoon nap.. though there are some who do.  

I wake up around 3:30 am***. For WILDs to work for me, I must *physically get out of bed* and I stay up only long enough to go to the bathroom and move to my living couch.  If I stay up too long.. I get TOO awake and then it takes me FOREVER to get back to sleep.  The longer it takes me to get to sleep.. the greater the chance that I will simply fall asleep or give up altogether. 

I go to sleep on the living room couch for my WILD attempt as I find that leaving the bedroom (and my husband's movement and occasional snoring) is simply necessary (plus it lets my subconscious know that I am serious about my intentions).

For those of you who can't move to a couch, different room, etc. what I have done is to *change the position that I sleep in my bed*.   For example, sleep sideways across your bed or sleep facing the opposite direction.  Since you're not sleeping the way you normally do.. you should sleep lighter (less deeply) and therefore you should have a greater chance of mind awake/body asleep.

I ensure that I am not too warm or too cold. This includes wearing socks as I find that making sure my "feet" are warm is helpful (I don't know why).

I put in my earplugs**** to ensure that I'm not disturbed by any "external" sounds and I dim the lights or, if I want perfect darkness, I put on a sleep mask*****. I then lay face up on the couch (arms at my sides).

I begin by mentally repeating the following protection mantra: "My mind, my body, my soul and my spirit are protected by pure white light. May only those of pure white light come near me, may only those of pure white light touch me."  I realize that some feel that there is nothing that can harm you astrally.. but this mantra comforts me.

I then close my eyes and, for at least five minutes, repeat "I am dreaming, this is all a dream" or "I will realize that I am dreaming and I will roll out of my body" or "Am I dreaming.. am I dreaming now?", etc. 

Next I relax my eyes and my body by slowing my breathing. I mentally talk to my subconscious asking for its help with realizing when I am dreaming so that I can become lucid.  I ask for help in reminding me to do reality checks and for help remaining within the dream until I wish for it to end and for help in remembering my experiences.

As to how long it takes for my body to "fall asleep".. that varies wildly.. sometimes 20 minutes.. sometime 40.. sometimes never.  I wish I knew so I could figure out when it's just not going to happen so I could just give up for the morning and go to sleep!

For me the hardest part of WILDING is keeping my mind occupied on things that won't keep me wide awake (worries, projects, etc.) but on things that are not so boring I fall asleep!

To help keep your mind on mundane things instead of things that will keep you awake.. try counting "1-I'm dreaming, 2-I'm dreaming, etc." or use what I call the *alphabet method*: 

I'll think of the letter "a", then picture my picking an apple from a tree (or simply picture an apple), think of the letter "b", then picture a balloon floating on the wind (or simply picture a balloon), etc. until "z" and then start at "a" again picturing something different.

I also sometimes try to envision/daydream something *tactile*.. such as horseback riding.. i.e., feeling the reins in my hands, the wind on my face, my legs gripping the saddle, etc. Heck now that I type this, I think next time I'll envision myself playing jacks (throwing the jacks on the ground, tossing the ball in the air, scooping up a jack or jacks and then catching the ball). 

I continue doing the above while slowly breathing until my mind starts to drift and I try to think/direct it back to only positive thoughts. 

NOTE: I think it's ok if your mind wanders as long as every so often you bring it back to lucid dreaming. You also want to say to yourself, "I am dreaming.. this is all a dream" while becoming involved with the daydream.. this way hopefully you will realize you're dreaming if your mind falls asleep along with your body. 

HINT:  I also realize that my body will TEST me to see if I'm awake.. my arm will itch or my leg will want to move, etc.  The thing is to IGNORE all these sensations.. even keep your eyes still if possible!! If you react to the sensations or move in any way.. your body will know that you are NOT asleep!  If you can remain in one position and breathe steadily as though you were indeed asleep, you will TRICK your body to actually going to sleep while you are still aware!

If you should see patterns, images and/or hear sounds (with or without vibrations), do NOT move but continue with your steady breathing and just go along casually catching glimpses of the patterns/images and/or listening to the sounds. With luck, a dream scene will appear that you may simply "be pulled into" or instantly just become a part of.

If all you're experiencing is vibrations, you could wait until you feel that the vibrations are at their strongest point and try to roll out/stand up.. or you could wait until you *also* feel the "*shift*" and then trying to roll out/stand up.  The best way I can describe the "shift" is that I'm suddenly aware that my consciousness is different. I may realize that suddenly I've jumped into some random thought from where I was.. or I feel like my mind has "blinked".. or I feel a slight sinking feeling in my head and/or body.  

When I first began WILDing, I experienced vibrations and the loud *fingernails on the chalkboard*, but sadly now I no longer feel vibrations, see patterns nor hear sounds. I miss them as they confirmed to me that I had entered mind awake/body asleep. 

All I experience now is the subtle but distinctive shift in my consciousness, I simply wait until I know that I can roll out/stand up. The knowing of "when" I can move is something that has come from practice and from trial and error.  I've missed many opportunities to be lucid due to waiting around for vibrations, scenes or sounds to either start or grow stronger. 

Unfortunately it's a very fine line between reality checking or moving too soon (and not totally being in body asleep) and reality checking or moving too late and missing that exact moment and simply falling asleep and winding up in a non-lucid dream. 

If all goes well (and I don't just fall asleep), I feel a familiar "shift/falling" sensation (which alerts me that my body is falling asleep while my mind is still awake). I wait until I feel it ONCE MORE and, though I seem to fall asleep, I immediately sense that I'm dreaming and I do a reality check (be it plugging my nose and seeing if I can breathe or looking at my watch twice and seeing if the time changes).  

If the reality checks fail, I'll slip into lucid dream.

NOTE: Sometimes after feeling the "shift".. I will simply roll over and stand up as I just KNOW that I'm lucid.  I can't recall if I open my lucid eyes or see "through" my eyelids.  I do know that if I wait TOO long, the shift window closes and I can't stand up/become lucid.  Once I feel the shift TWICE.. I attempt to stand up or do a reality check whether I feel like I'm lucid or not (as it may just be that I'm having a false awakening)!

When I say "attempt to stand up" what I mean is that, since your "physical" body is paralyzed (hopefully) .. try rolling your body to the right or left and standing up. It will feel as though you are actually rolling your physical body.. but it will only be your astral/dream body that will be rolling.

BIG P.S.:  Since you are waking up so much earlier than normal and because there is a good chance that you could slip into normal dreams or simply fall back asleep, *you need to write down your lucid dream* *as soon as it ends* because if you wait, it's possible that you may not remember most of it!

**************************************************  **************

I hope my technique answers some of your questions!  Please use what you want and ignore the rest!

Below are some items that I use but I am in no way affiliated with any of these companies.. I just like their product!

* If you're married (or have to share quarters) and, if you can afford it..(and you think "vibrations" would wake you).. I highly recommend getting an "Invisible Clock".  This small clock can be set to vibrate or beep or both.  There are three vibration levels and you can set up to 12 alarms! I often use the vibration setting on the highest level, wrap the small clock in a face towel and simply  lay the clock so that it's pressed against my body.  The vibration isn't "jarring" and another plus to a vibrating clock is that it doesn't disturb anyone else when it goes off (not even my husband who is laying right next to me)!  Below is one of the websites that sell the Invisible Clock: http://www.buddhasplace.com/Merchant2/merc...ory_Code=Clocks

** I highly recommend "Joe's earplugs" (http://www.joesearplugs.com).  They're cheap but more than that they're COMFORTABLE and they work.  You can also go to Target, Walgreens, Eckerds, etc. and get some ear plugs by "Mack's".  They are made of foam and are shaped like small cylinders.

*** I also recommend "Hearos Deeps Sleep System" as it's a very comfortable eye mask and has an "eyes open, total blackout effect" (i.e., there is no fabric touching your eyes yet if you open them your still in darkness). You can purchase them online http://earplugstore.stores.yahoo.net/hedeslsy.html) or I found mine at Walgreens.

Here's wishing you all lucid dreams!!
.

----------


## Goldney

I tried your technique, but for some reason I woke up in a really active awake mood and couldn't keep still no matter what; I stayed awake for about an hour without ever coming close to Wilding. Will try again tonight and see if the same results occur.

----------


## Harrycombs

The other day I tried to use this method before sleeping, and I think I almost got it to work! After trying it for about 10 minutes or so, my right foot start to really hurt, and then my left foot started to hurt alot too. So I stopped and the second I did my foot stopped hurting.  :Sad: 

I'll give it a try with falling asleep first and then waking up this weekend.

----------


## Clairity

> The other day I tried to use this method before sleeping, and I think I almost got it to work! After trying it for about 10 minutes or so, my right foot start to really hurt, and then my left foot started to hurt alot too. So I stopped and the second I did my foot stopped hurting. 
> 
> I'll give it a try with falling asleep first and then waking up this weekend.



I'll be very impressed if anyone can WILD before sleeping first!  I can only WILD using WBTB and after having slept 3 or 4 hours.

I hope it works for you this weekend.. please let me know!
.

----------


## Bushido

Great tech!! 

one question should i time it so i wake up during REM, so its easier to enter back into the dream, or as soon as its finished? 

Thanks a lot
Bushido.

----------


## Clairity

Bushido, thanks, I'm glad you like it!

If you know when your REM period begins.. I would time it so that I would wake up slighty *before* that REM period, then go back to bed so that you will enter into REM quicker.

If I'm interpreting your question correctly.
.

----------


## Bushido

Yes you did thank you. That makes sense it was probably why i couldn't get past SP last night because i started at the end of REM. I'll try again tonight!!

Thanks again
Bushido

----------


## Clairity

> I'll try again tonight!!
> 
> Thanks again
> Bushido



You're so very welcome and I predict that you'll have a lucid dream this weekend (or at least get closer than you ever have before)! 

*clairity crosses her fingers, arms, legs and eyes!  ::D:

----------


## Snowy Egypt

Question: There's a part in your original post about how you would wear socks to both keep you warm and alert your subconcious that you want to WILD. (And you also went to sleep on the couch, but like I said in my previous post, I can't do that) Is there something I can do to tell my subcon that I want to WILD, besides sleeping in a different position? (thank you for that tip, by the way. ^__^) And how would I be able to convince my subcon that I will wear this or do that, because I want to WILD?

Hope that's not too confusing...

----------


## Clairity

> Question: There's a part in your original post about how you would wear socks to both keep you warm and alert your subconcious that you want to WILD. (And you also went to sleep on the couch, but like I said in my previous post, I can't do that) Is there something I can do to tell my subcon that I want to WILD, besides sleeping in a different position? (thank you for that tip, by the way. ^__^) And how would I be able to convince my subcon that I will wear this or do that, because I want to WILD?
> 
> Hope that's not too confusing...



LOL.. I wear socks just to keep my feet warm (I don't have "wilding" socks).   ::D:  (but you know that might work if you believe it strongly enough)

As for your subconscious, all I can recommend is that you mentally talk to it (i.e., yourself) about what you want to do/achieve.  There was a posting a while ago about a member who actually gave his subconscious a "name" and he would carry on conversations with his subconscious in that way (i.e., "Steve, I really need to have a lucid dream this morning.  Please help my mind stay awake as my body falls asleep so that I'll realize that I'm dreaming and become lucid.").

.

----------


## Adam

Right I tried this, ok not to the exact extent of your instructions; which might be why I failed. But this is what I did.

Woke up 3 and a half hours after going to sleepGot up, had a glass of water, got back into bedLay on my back, arms by my side and rather than having my eyes closed and just being closed i put visualisations into the back of my eyelids so I could see the dream before getting there; this is what I usually do if i want to dream about something specificAfter 20 minutes I was still awake, and not dreaming so rolled over and went to sleep

I think I might just have been too uncomfortable, or maybe I should re-read your tehnique and try again?

----------


## Clairity

> Right I tried this, ok not to the exact extent of your instructions; which might be why I failed. But this is what I did.
> 
> Woke up 3 and a half hours after going to sleepGot up, had a glass of water, got back into bedLay on my back, arms by my side and rather than having my eyes closed and just being closed i put visualisations into the back of my eyelids so I could see the dream before getting there; this is what I usually do if i want to dream about something specificAfter 20 minutes I was still awake, and not dreaming so rolled over and went to sleep
> 
> I think I might just have been too uncomfortable, or maybe I should re-read your tehnique and try again?



Sometimes when I get the feeling that it's just not going to work and I decide to roll over to go to sleep, I find that since I fall asleep *so quickly* that I if can just keep lucid dreaming in my head while I fall asleep, I may still manage to get lucid.

Sadly no technique or combination of techniques can *guarantee* you lucidity.. unfortunately it's all just one big crapshoot!  :Sad: 

All you can do is keep trying and hope that with every failure, you learn a little bit more about yourself and about what works (or doesn't work) for you.
.

----------


## Oneironaught

Hey, Clairity. I finally used your "turn yourself around from the way you normally sleep" idea for the second time last night and it worked for me.

Well, I did a combination of things, including: staying awake a little longer than usual during my WBTB and more RCs during the previous day (yesterday) _combined_ with your tip. Plus, I was due for an LD anyway so I can't say "for sure" what did the trick.

But, regardless of what may have been the final straw of success, it worked so I wanted to thank you for the great idea. I will certainly use it more often than I have so far. Not only because I happened to become lucid whist using it but, it genuinely strikes me as a good strategy, one which I've been neglecting.

----------


## Clairity

Oneironaught, I too don't know if it was my "turn yourself" idea, the combination of things and/or the fact that you were due for an LD.. I'm just so very happy that you were able to become lucid!

For you.. I do the "dance of joy"!  ::banana:: 

May you have many many more LDs!  ::D: 
.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Not had a lucid in a couple of weeks exactly, so i've decided to give your WILD technique a solid go over the next two weeks before i go on holiday, i intend to get good at WILDs, i can only feel confident with your WILD technique Clairity, its offered me the most success, i will post results constantly, i will suceed eventually!!  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

> i will suceed eventually!!



I know that you will!  ::wink:: 
.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Ok, i got some some really interesting results here but i really don't know what to say, well i set my alarm for 5am but then i awoke at 7am naturally and then looked at my alarm clock and it had stopped at 5am and was not working, i wasn't going to let this stop me, i went to the toilet an took a gulp of water from the tap and then i went downstairs with a towel. I then lay down on the couch which was really comfortable, i put in my earphones which i recevied yesterday with noise cancellation, they really helped, now i remember getting to a point whilst trying to WILD feeling that m body was gone, i sort of phased out, and then came back part way through trying to WILD and found myself not feeling part my body, i could still move them but they were definately beginining to get paralysed and i think i lay there and just continued to stay calm, i then tried to slow my breathing,  and i then i began to wake up a bit more, but i continued to do it and i don't know what happened after that but i remember hearing loud noises even with my noise cancelling headphones on, it could have been part of HI.

Now this is the interesting part, now before i tell you i need you to realise that i don't know i did this within a dream or whether i drifted out of a dream and achieved a sort of DEILD but i remember myself in a dream in which i was in my house and i began to drift out of it and i felt partially awake and i said to myself "ok, i know that was a dream, lets try going back into it" and i stayed still, i felt drowsy and i then dream imagery began to show, i saw my front room and i was sat in a chair and i was worried that i may not be dreaming because i was sat in the front room chair though i was actually sleeping in the living room to try all of this. Anyways i was in the living room and it felt real, no really real, but real to the extent of me thinking that i was not dreaming, but i was still skeptical about the whole thing and i knew what i had planned for my next lucid, i thought to myself "who could i summon to ask questions too?" now for some reason i picked my first girlfriend from ages ago called charlotte, and i said "charlotte appear" or something like that, i may have just thought it in my mind, and then i waited, looked in the chair next to me and my mum had appeared. I was confused because my mind always seems to play tricks on me so i thought about it again. This time she appeared but she and the dream world looked a bit fuzzy and i don't know what happened but i must have done something but the dream just got vivid, not really vivid but she became easier to see. So we got up and walked towards my rug and i think i was about to ask her "whats the best thing to cause lucidity for me?" and i think i lost all consciousness and i just forgot everything after that. This is what puzzles me, this could have been me in a dream thinking that i did this but it could have really happened this morning, i'm really confused by the results, i knew i was dreaming, it was obviously a lucid dream but i'm not sure how to approach it because the results seem tangled. 

Well thats the results from trying, i think i did pretty well from sitting on the couch downstairs, i did fall asleep alot easier with a towel over me instead of my big quilts on my bed, it really helped though, with such results i am definately going to try again, thanks alot Clairity  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

Hi Lucid Seeker! 

First, congratulations! I think you definately WILDed.. you phased out, you had the HI (loud noises even with the headphones on), you had imagery begin and you instantly went into dream.

But you kept "talking yourself out" of becoming lucid! You didn't confirm your dreaming status (i.e., you *knew* you were on the couch but found yourself sitting in a chair, you called for your 1st girlfriend and your mom appeared, etc.).

The main advice I can give to you is to do *REALITY CHECKS*!! If you had done even one reality check it probably would have confirmed to you that you were dreaming and you could have solidified your lucidity.

ALWAYS perform a reality check if there is even the tiniest bit of doubt about your status (I really recommend doing at least two different reality checks just in case you get a "false negative" on the first one).

All in all, I think you did an excellent job.. keep it up!!
.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Cool stuff, i'm glad i could finally do it, when i say phased out i mean i sort of lost consciousness in a way, i just don't remember anything until i became aware of entering the dream. It was very strange indeed.

I will try again tomorrow and see what happens, i think lying on the couch has proven to do things better, like you said "state your intention to your subconscious mind" and i will do a reality check also, in my last lucid drea, before this one i had the problem of not doing an RC. I will take your advice and give it another shot tomorrow, since i woke up at 7 instead of 5 like i intended to do you think it would be bett to try 7 again or try to wake up at 5? Thanks alot

----------


## tekkendreams

this is a AWESOME tutorial about time , i found a tutorial which goes into exack details what to do!! thank you so much Clarity will try this one out tonight!

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Arghh, bad luck last night, i got up at 4 because of my stupid alarm clock, then i went downstairs and my stupid brother was still on his laptop thus taking the good couch i used the previous night, so i had to use the other couch in which i knew for sure i would be woken by my dad when he comes down because he never listens when i tell him i'm gonna do something. I lay down, started, i got a bit numb and i think i fell asleep because i awoke 3 hours later to my Dad shaking me asking me why i was sleeping downstairs when i'd told him the night before i was going to try something. I'm so angy right now, he really never listens, if my brother hadn't been up so darn late non of this would of happened. Its impossible in such a stupid family like mine. I'll see if i can try tomorrow but unfortunately it will be the weekend so theres a high likeliness that my bro will be up late so he's just gonna ruin things again. Anyways thanks for the last minute tips last night Clairity, i didn't feel excited, more annoyed, i'm sorta glad in a way that i didn't have a lucid from it because i just had this gut feeling that i wouldn't do it and it always is proven to be right. Anyways its 7:10am here and i may get some more sleep, i tried my best.

----------


## Clairity

> this is a AWESOME tutorial about time , i found a tutorial which goes into exack details what to do!! thank you so much Clarity will try this one out tonight!



tekkendreams,thanks so much for the kind words! 

I hope my technique helps you and that you have a very "lucid" weekend!  ::content:: 
.

----------


## Clairity

> Arghh, bad luck last night, i got up at 4 because of my stupid alarm clock, then i went downstairs and my stupid brother was still on his laptop thus taking the good couch i used the previous night, so i had to use the other couch in which i knew for sure i would be woken by my dad when he comes down because he never listens when i tell him i'm gonna do something. I lay down, started, i got a bit numb and i think i fell asleep because i awoke 3 hours later to my Dad shaking me asking me why i was sleeping downstairs when i'd told him the night before i was going to try something. I'm so angy right now, he really never listens, if my brother hadn't been up so darn late non of this would of happened. Its impossible in such a stupid family like mine. I'll see if i can try tomorrow but unfortunately it will be the weekend so theres a high likeliness that my bro will be up late so he's just gonna ruin things again. Anyways thanks for the last minute tips last night Clairity, i didn't feel excited, more annoyed, i'm sorta glad in a way that i didn't have a lucid from it because i just had this gut feeling that i wouldn't do it and it always is proven to be right. Anyways its 7:10am here and i may get some more sleep, i tried my best.



Yeah, you really had too many distractions going on to successully WILD.. plus your feelings of frustration wouldn't have helped. Also, if you had successfully become lucid, your dream probably would have been interrupted (which would have REALLY pissed you off)! 

Never fear.. there are many more nights/mornings ahead.. it will happen.  ::wink:: 
.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Ok, it was a pretty bad night last night i suppose, i woke up sweating and feeling a little bit sick also because someone closed my bedroom door, well i asked my bro if he could get to sleep a little earlier so i could use the couch and he said he would try his best to. I don't know if he will but i'll give the WILD another go, i also have a theory to why i found it easier on that other try and i just PM'd you with the details because yet again i need advice lol, sorry.

----------


## Clairity

> Ok, it was a pretty bad night last night i suppose, i woke up sweating and feeling a little bit sick also because someone closed my bedroom door, well i asked my bro if he could get to sleep a little earlier so i could use the couch and he said he would try his best to. I don't know if he will but i'll give the WILD another go, i also have a theory to why i found it easier on that other try and i just PM'd you with the details because yet again i need advice lol, sorry.



Lucid Seeker, per the information in your PM, it does sound as though your clock may be making you too awake (i.e., causing your heart to race, etc.).. especially if you have to leap out of bed and run to turn it off!

I would recommend that you get a wristwatch with an alarm. They can usually be found quite cheaply and the alarm on a watch should be loud enough to cause you to wake up without waking up everyone else in your house.

Either that or move your alarm within "reaching" distance of your bed.  ::D: 

I hope this helps!
.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Thanks alot Clairity, i tried it, the funny thing was that i put it right next to my head but i got into the routine of leaping out of bed, and i lept out of bed and went to find the sound, but then i realised it was right next to the bed and turned it off and felt bummed that i leapt out of bed, but for some reason i just went back to bed.

But hey! I'm not complaining because i had the most extraordinary lucid experience i've ever had in my life. I had a dream i was in school, it was a weird day because everyone throwing noodles at each other for some obscure reason, even noodles out the bin, there was noodles everywhere lol. And i was then in the hall where we were screwing around laughing, i was with a school bully etc which was a bit strange. Now i had this weird happening. I walked out of the hall and leaned against the wall and had that feeling where you know its a dream and i suddenly said to myself "i know i'm dreaming" and i was overjoyed and i just wanted to maintain the dream since it was already trying to fade itself so i started to touch my surroundings, i touched the walls and i actually felt the sense of touch in my dream which is a breakthrough for me, i actually felt something, may sound sad but i find really awesome, i then continued to touch and my dream seemed to be stabilizing. And then i jumped down the stairs and i freaked out, the dream began to end so i sorta fell against the wall and touched it and it worked to a degree but the dream was continuing to fade but then i thought i'd do an RC, so i plugged my nose to see if a could breath, i think i sort of pushed the air out, the RC failed, i still knew i was dreaming but as the RC failed i closed an eye for some reason, everything went black and i just was back in school talking to people. I then got chased by my mates as they were throwing noodles at me and i fell over and i got plastered in noodles lol. I then went to the toilet to clean up and i saw my mate Andy and he was dancing around in the toilet without his shoes or socks on, there was piss everywhere and he kept slipping into it. I just went along with it and laughed, he had some console set up in there and i told him that i found a way to easly become lucid and how i could easily do it and show him right there. So i grabbed the controller and stood there and began to fall asleep but then i looked at the screen of the game and i began to sort of go into the screen and the screen was basically my reality and i still had the controller in my hand and i shouted "Andy i did it!!, I'm lucid again" and he said "what colours the controller?" and i replied "its white with a red start button" and i saw the colours skew out of place etc, everythig was fuzzy" and he said "no, the controller is red and the start button is white" and i looked as the colours fell into the pattern he described and i then left the dream i was in back into the toilet where i was with Andy, it was weird and then someone came in so he had to hide his game console. Thats all i can remember from that but still, it was awesome, though i did nto officially WILD i still thank you for all the help so far Clairity because its definately helped me out in ways i cannot imagine. Thanks so much

I also remembered lots of dreams but one of which i really do not want to go into, it was good but it had its really really weird parts, i think i'll only be talking to AdamA and bro about this one lol. Thanks for all your help though and i think that its really helped ever since trying to WILD, really appreciate it!  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

> Thanks alot Clairity, i tried it, the funny thing was that i put it right next to my head but i got into the routine of leaping out of bed, and i lept out of bed and went to find the sound, but then i realised it was right next to the bed and turned it off and felt bummed that i leapt out of bed, but for some reason i just went back to bed.



LOL.. old habits die hard!





> But hey! I'm not complaining because i had the most extraordinary lucid experience i've ever had in my life.



YES.. now we do the "dance of joy"!  ::banana:: 





> though i did nto officially WILD i still thank you for all the help so far Clairity because its definately helped me out in ways i cannot imagine. Thanks so much.







> Thanks for all your help though and i think that its really helped ever since trying to WILD, really appreciate it!



Lucid Seeker, sometimes all the preparation and thought that goes into WILDing will lead to DILDs, MILDs, etc. 
I'm just so happy that it all came together for you!  ::D: 
.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

This morning was annoying. but i got somewhere, i was downstairs and i tried hard to WILD and i began to get into SP and my body was becoming more and more numb and i felt glad. Then suddenly the phone began to ring, i could hear it beyond my headphones and it got so distracting i felt SP go away and because my brother is so darn lazy i had to go and answer it. I went to answer it.

Me - "hello?"
My Dad - "hello its your dad, is your mum there?"
Me - "no, she just left"

he then hung up on me

He said just that and it ruined my entire WILD, i'm so sick and tired of my family, especially my bro and my dad ruining things, when i tried once before i told my dad i would be doing it in the morning, he said he would not disturb me and he then came down the next morning and began shaking me asking me why i was sleeping downstairs, i'm at the point of breaking!!

Everytime i try seems like a waste of time because someone always ruins it no matter what i tell them. I will try my best tomorrow Clairity, i'm dying to get it to work again.

----------


## Clairity

> Everytime i try seems like a waste of time because someone always ruins it no matter what i tell them. I will try my best tomorrow Clairity, i'm dying to get it to work again.



 ::hug:: 
.

----------


## Clairity

Hello all!

I answered a posting from a newbie who stated, "This seems like a great, stress relieving, mental activity. Do you guys find that it reduces stress overall? Do you find that your level of stress has been lowered since you began on your journey of lucid dreaming."

I have to admit my first reaction was to laugh. I replied as follows and I thought I'd share my response with those who are tracking this thread*:*

Lucid dreaming can be very stress relieving.. when you're successful. But I find that if you determine that you aren't progressing (i.e., becoming lucid) as quickly (or as often) as you want to.. it can actually increase your stress level.. if you let it.

Lucid dreaming is a magnificent obsession.. it can be wondrous and addictive.. and it can be frustrating as hell!

Don't get me wrong.. I encourage *everyone* to learn to lucid dream. It's like taking a trip where you can become anyone and do anything.. all without having to leave your house, take time off from school/work or spend huge amounts of money.

The key is not to push yourself.. not to put a timetable on getting your first, second, third, etc. lucid dream.

Just remember to try to enjoy the "journey" to lucidity as well as the final destination (your lucid dreams).
.

----------


## vinn

Great stuff i loved the way you go through the alphabet and visualize somthing for every letter... thanks alot !

----------


## Clairity

vinn, thanks and I'm glad you like it.  ::D: 

I've actually added a *twist* to the *alphabet method* that I'm finding pretty cool!

I pick a place I know well (either my home now or the house I grew up in). I then start with the letter "a" and try to visualize an "item" or "activity" associated with that place and that letter. For example, "a" = "apron".. I picture my mom in the kitchen cooking wearing an apron. "B" = "bathroom".. I picture the bathroom that I used to wash up in when I was growing up. "C" = "cupboards".. I picture the cupboards in the kitchen where I grew up and visualize opening them and seeing what was inside or putting things away.

If I can't think of an item to go with a letter (for example "z").. I simply skip that letter.  Once I return back to "a" .. I pick a different item or activity.

This version of the alphabet method really manages to immerse me in the visualizations.

Give it a try!  :wink2:

----------


## oniman7

> I'll be very impressed if anyone can WILD before sleeping first!  I can only WILD using WBTB and after having slept 3 or 4 hours.
> 
> I hope it works for you this weekend.. please let me know!
> .



That would be my problem. I've always tried to WILD before sleeping, and have started to enter SP. Part of my problem is I'm afraid of the HI. I'm a very easily frightened person. P.S. I realize this thread is dead.

----------

